# Autosleeper rollerblinds.



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

Mine keep getting stuck. I've had them done a couple of times at hab check, I think they said it was the tensioners? Questions: Do I go back again for more adjustment and fiddling about, or is it easier/possible to renew?

I don't want to spend the earth - but could offset the repairs money. Also, is it possible to have them each done as they fail? They are plastic beige colour on bottom rollers with lacy peach and white fabric rolling down from top.

Quite like them actually, so happy to have same/similar again.

Thanks - Helena


----------

